# Red Spot or Super Red Gold Severum - where to find?



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Folks,

Anyone know where to find Red Spot/Super Red Gold Severum? I have seen some really awesome pictures, but never seen them for sale. I googled them and not much out there and I can't find any on-line retailer selling them. I did a search on the archives here and didn't find much on them here either...

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Patrick in MI, USA


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

they're pretty hard to find from what i've seen. sometimes my LFS will have them. i've seen a few for sale on MFK but some people wont ship. id ask around locally to find them or ask a LFS to order some for you


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Post a request in the Classifieds of Monster Fish Keepers with your zip code and some one should get back to you sooner or later.

You may have to get one shipped from an online seller, depending on your location.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *auratum*,

Yeah I'd post a wtb on here and MFK. Also do ask your LFS, and probably a better idea is to contact your local cichlid/aquarium club. Have you checked online to see if Jeff Rapps is breeding any.


----------



## michelle767 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thatpetplace.com has them listed but they're currently out of stock. They seem to get them pretty often.


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for your help folks!

Jeff Rapps did not have them listed on his web site and I don't ever remember seeing them there - I usually check out his site once a month just to see what he has, but have never ordered anything from him.

Thanks for the tip on ThatFishPlace - has anyone ordered this fish from them that could speak to the quality and color of the ones they sell?

Best regards,
Patrick


----------



## dingogirl66 (Dec 4, 2007)

If you contact www.thefishstore.com they can order stuff for you plus, I know for a fact they can find it.


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

dingogirl66 said:


> If you contact www.thefishstore.com they can order stuff for you plus, I know for a fact they can find it.


Do they ship to Michigan? I looked at their web site and it looks like local retail sales...

No luck yet on the WTB posts here or on MFK.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

dingogirl66 said:


> If you contact www.thefishstore.com they can order stuff for you plus, I know for a fact they can find it.


Do they ship to Michigan? I looked at their web site and it looks like local retail sales...

No luck yet on the WTB posts here or on MFK.

Thanks,
Patrick


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

Folks,

Found a local shop that had some "pineapple severum". The owner claims to have imported them from the East. They are gold severums with reddish fins and some red spotting. They are about the size of a 50 cent piece and I got 4 for $50. If they color up nice it was a steal, if they turn out but ugly then I got taken.

Thanks for the help!

Patrick


----------



## SAmericanCichlid22 (Aug 27, 2008)

Just got mine at LPS. Contact them might be able to personal order for you.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

lol dude this is a year old thread


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

And I have no idea what LPS is!!! I have seen two different places now offer these mail order. Still have not found them locally...


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

it seems like alot of people just got a shipment in all over the place. i've seen them recently in my local fish store and jeff rapps had them in on tangledupincichlids.com


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

how did those pineapple's turn out?


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

hey_wood1981 said:


> how did those pineapple's turn out?


The pineapples are nice. They look pretty much like they did when smaller. I have given two away to a buddy and they are doing well for him.

Saving cash to expand tanks - still interested and looking for these, but don't want to pay shipping right now...


----------



## auratum (Jul 6, 2006)

HiImSean said:


> it seems like alot of people just got a shipment in all over the place. i've seen them recently in my local fish store and jeff rapps had them in on tangledupincichlids.com


I checked Rapps site and there were none there. Either you are confused about what I am talking about or they sold out already. I am not looking for the red head severum or Rotkeil severums. The ones I am looking for look like a gold severum, but they have tons of red spotting on them so that they look almost solid orange/red.


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

I am pretty sure he means this fish:








http://64.5.51.68/forums/production/pic ... ureid=1310


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

auratum said:


> HiImSean said:
> 
> 
> > it seems like alot of people just got a shipment in all over the place. i've seen them recently in my local fish store and jeff rapps had them in on tangledupincichlids.com
> ...


He sold out of them in less than a week. I got a few from him. They went fast.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah that post was from a while ago. he said they came and went


----------



## ryansmith (Apr 10, 2003)

HiImSean said:


> yeah that post was from a while ago. he said they came and went


Yeah, he had them again last week.  They seem to go fast no matter who has them, though.

I will say that I was skeptical when I purchased them because they remind me of the heavily hormoned and color-fed discus that have been in the hobby for years. But when I got them in the tank and they settled in, they looked great in person. Very nice peachy gold color with red spots. They seem very healthy and active.


----------



## itsalmosteasy (Jan 8, 2009)

Try here http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... &Wetspotcx

A few people near me got some super reds from this seller a couple days ago.


----------

